# Pictures from my recent hunt with Tony Tebbe @ Predator University....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Will be posting the entire story soon... but wanted to get some pictures uploaded to the site. Final count was 4 coyotes, 1 cat, 1 raccoon, 1 prairie dog, and 1 jackrabbit. Probably would have been a lot more if it weren't for the wind we fought the entire time. It was a great trip though.

























































More later!


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Chris Thats some good size critters. I really like that cat. What did he weigh?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats, looking forward to the rest of the story


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice cat Chris.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know how tall you are Chris but that looks like a big cat. Congratulations on a successful hunt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just posted the whole story to my hunting log if you want to check it out. I am sure I will go back and edit it to add minor details later. Just wanted to get it up while it was fresh on my mind. It's really easy for days to run together when you're tired and hunting day and night.









Anyway, here it is:

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/c...ny-tebbe-predator-university-whole-story.html


----------

